
A Node.js log library that enables you to view logs in Chrome dev tools - eshengsky
https://github.com/eshengsky/ServerLog
======
quickthrower2
If you are going down this path, I think the killer feature is to simply put
the log in the console.log area, so there are interlaced with whatever you are
logging on the client side, perhaps in a different colour.

Then you can see the timeline of both client and server ha penning together.

~~~
thrower123
I've always done this the other way around, and had the client send back
messages to be included into my server logs. Spraying the server logs to
clients would really not be something I'd be very comfortable doing. Certainly
not in production, and if I'm developing in debug mode, I've already got the
log output scrolling by in a console appender, so seeing it in the browser dev
tools isn't really any better or worse.

